# Headed To Salisbury Beach, Ma



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We're picking our camper up at the body shop on Friday (she's finally getting the rest of her decals from the "incident"







) and then we're meeting up with Rick's parents at Salisbury Beach. Looking forward to a nice quiet weekend! The following weekend is our rally at Ashelot campground in NH, and two weeks after that I'm taking my brownie troop camping (though without the camper







). I don't think I've ever camped this much in October, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

anne72 said:


> We're picking our camper up at the body shop on Friday (she's finally getting the rest of her decals from the "incident"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you camping at Salisbury?

Anyway, just try to stay dry!!

Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a GREAT time, Anne!!! See you in a few weeks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> ........
> Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).
> 
> Bob


Yanno........you _could_ join us at Ashuelot over Columbus Day weekend .....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ........
> Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).
> 
> Bob


Yanno........you _could_ join us at Ashuelot over Columbus Day weekend .....








[/quote]

Yes, we could...couldn't we?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> ........
> Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).
> 
> Bob


Yanno........you _could_ join us at Ashuelot over Columbus Day weekend .....








[/quote]

Yes, we could...couldn't we?








[/quote]
There are still W/E sites available .....

And Seeker would LOVE to meet Disney!!!

Come on!!!! You know you want to......


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ........
> Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).
> 
> Bob


Yanno........you _could_ join us at Ashuelot over Columbus Day weekend .....








[/quote]

Yes, we could...couldn't we?








[/quote]
There are still W/E sites available .....

And Seeker would LOVE to meet Disney!!!

Come on!!!! You know you want to......
[/quote]

Actually, we're still booked thru 10/14 in Wells...with both something for DW's family AND a big bbq at the cg....and now that the bailout has failed, I don't know how I'm gonna pay for anything. You know how we social workers depend on the "market" for cash...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> ........
> Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).
> 
> Bob


Yanno........you _could_ join us at Ashuelot over Columbus Day weekend .....








[/quote]

Yes, we could...couldn't we?








[/quote]
There are still W/E sites available .....

And Seeker would LOVE to meet Disney!!!

Come on!!!! You know you want to......
[/quote]

Actually, we're still booked thru 10/14 in Wells...with both something for DW's family AND a big bbq at the cg....and now that the bailout has failed, I don't know how I'm gonna pay for anything. You know how we social workers depend on the "market" for cash...








[/quote]

Yeah. . . . I know how you Social Workers are.....

So....if you can't see yourself to actually move your TT a few miles to Nashua ... maybe you could just take a day trip across to visit ... bring the outlaws, too ... heck - bring EVERYBODY! Just come!! btw, most of us will be there thru Sunday night. Kath & I are booked thru Monday night but only so we don't have to rush around Monday morning. This way we can pack up leisurely and pull out when the mood strikes (yea. right. like that _ever_ happens







) Anyway. If you can't make it to the CG, give us a call wehn you know when you'll be leaving Wells. Maybe we can meet at Wolfwood or just for a cup of something warm along the road.







How can you say 'no'?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Come on!!!! You know you want to......
[/quote]

Actually, we're still booked thru 10/14 in Wells...with both something for DW's family AND a big bbq at the cg....and now that the bailout has failed, I don't know how I'm gonna pay for anything. You know how we social workers depend on the "market" for cash...








[/quote]

Yeah. . . . I know how you Social Workers are.....

So....if you can't see yourself to actually move your TT a few miles to Nashua ... maybe you could just take a day trip across to visit ... bring the outlaws, too ... heck - bring EVERYBODY! Just come!! btw, most of us will be there thru Sunday night. Kath & I are booked thru Monday night but only so we don't have to rush around Monday morning. This way we can pack up leisurely and pull out when the mood strikes (yea. right. like that _ever_ happens








) Anyway. If you can't make it to the CG, give us a call wehn you know when you'll be leaving Wells. Maybe we can meet at Wolfwood or just for a cup of something warm along the road.







How can you say 'no'?
[/quote]

So much to think about, so little time....


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> We're picking our camper up at the body shop on Friday (she's finally getting the rest of her decals from the "incident"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you camping at Salisbury?

Anyway, just try to stay dry!!

Frankly, I've always loved camping this time of year. I think its the BEST weather for it (aside from 3.5 inches of rain).

Bob








[/quote]

We're camping in site C38, it's looking like it might actually be a nice weather weekend, although this is New England, who knows what the forecast will be by the time it gets here!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Have a GREAT time, Anne!!! See you in a few weeks!


Thanks, we're looking forward to seeing you guys too! We'll be thinking of you on Thursday, here's to a quick recovery!!!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We're back! We loved Salisbury beach though we couldn't picture camping there during the summer months. The sites were beautiful, it was quiet but there were only two stations for dumping. LONG LINES, we waited a few hours and then gave up, we figured we weren't too full and we're heading out again on Friday so we'll just dump then.

On a side note, we did see another Outbacker there but never had the chance to stop by and say hello. Here's to a great weekend!


----------

